
Betsy DeVos Just Unleashed Predatory Colleges on America - ccnafr
https://www.thedailybeast.com/betsy-devos-just-unleashed-predatory-colleges-on-america
======
anoncoward111
For those wondering what she did, she removed the Obama-era policy called the
"borrower defense rule".

This means that students who are unfortunate enough to attend the shittiest of
the shitty for profit vulture colleges like ITT Tech and Evergreen University
and Kaplan University, etc etc etc, are all stuck paying heavy loans for their
currently unmarketable degrees.

